
Tell HN: Chrome Extension Store is delaying publishing new versions for days - vdfs
Hi HN,<p>Chrome Extension Store in the last 2 months is delaying publishing new uploaded extension versions for days or weeks, with no specific reason.<p>This is a nightmare for apps relying on extensions to work, imaging a time-to-release of at least 7 days.<p>The mailing list is full of daily inquiries about &quot;Pending Review&quot; status<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;chromium.org&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!searchin&#x2F;chromium-extensions&#x2F;Pending$20Review%7Csort:date<p>Is there any way around this? other than targeting other browsers like Firefox or Edge?
======
actionowl
I've noticed the same thing [1] it's totally unsustainable.

If you think that is bad, my Opera extension have been pending for almost a
month!

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22155593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22155593)

~~~
vdfs
That really sucks, are you using the "broad permssions" like <all_urls>?

~~~
actionowl
No, but I did need tabs.

The really odd thing is I updated _the description_ of the extension and even
that took a few days.

------
alexanderby
I have to publish a bug fix for a version, that is Pending Review, and it is
not possible to submit the new update before the previous one was removed.

~~~
vdfs
Right, if you unpublish it when it's in review, it won't be accessible until
it's reviewed, you have to wait again to publish it

